# Question for Cowen Silver Queen Uncapper users



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I had my honey extracted by another beekeeper when I first started and he had the Cowen mini uncapper with slotted knives similar to the silver queen. We both ran 9 frames in 10-frame equipment. I didn't notice any issues with cross comb. It was pretty hard on newly drawn foundation compared to the flail type uncapper I have.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

there should be a adjustment for thickness.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

zhiv9 said:


> It was pretty hard on newly drawn foundation compared to the flail type uncapper I have.


I am switching from flail uncapper to a silverqueen and since I am expanding a lot of foundation getting drawn. Could you explain what you ment?

Johnny


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

We've found 9 frame spacing works very well. You will have some feeding problems with the bridegcomb that results from 8 frame spacing.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys! Its nice to hear that I don't need to reconfigure how I run my equipment.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Broke-T said:


> I am switching from flail uncapper to a silverqueen and since I am expanding a lot of foundation getting drawn. Could you explain what you ment?
> 
> Johnny


The vibrating slotted knives are spring loaded inward and tend to mash new comb almost down to the foundation, sometimes pulling it off altogether. Older comb is stiffer and stands up better. It didn't seem to deter the bees much, they still jumped on it in the spring - they just had more to draw out again.

I recall someone on here with a Cowen uncapper mentioning that the uncapped all newly drawn frames by hand the first year.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Isn't there an adjustment on the side that sets a minimum depth of cut?

Johnny


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

zhiv9 said:


> I recall someone on here with a Cowen uncapper mentioning that the uncapped all newly drawn frames by hand the first year.


that's what we do, it tears up the new wax even more when it's really warm.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I have slotted and serrated Cowen knives. The serrated do not tear new comb as bad.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, actually there is a handle that you can turn 90 degrees for select frames. I don't use it often, though. If I have a frame with some brood on it, we usually just either cut it by hand or grab the vertical arm on the vibrating blade and pull it back momentarily. 
Yes, new soft wax has a tendency to tear with slotted blades but I have yet to find a cutting system that does a very neat job on warm new wax. For me the slotted blades are worth that one small trade off as they never cut any wood or snag any nails.


----------



## pleasantvalley (May 22, 2014)

Jim, have you ever looked at the Cook and Beals uncapper? We draw 2 frames of foundation in most of our supers every year and it doesn't destroy them like serrated knives or flail systems do. I put a new knife set on every year.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree. No such issues in a Cook and Beals uncapper.


----------

